# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Видео- вопросы с форумчанами !!

## Севастьяна

Приветствую суицидники ! Предлагаю нам чтобы познакомится поближе такую игру: видео- вопросы . :Embarrassment:   Вы задаете вопросы любому форумчанину , а тот отвечая записывает свой ответ в видео , и выкладывает в тему .. ответ можно записать также направив камеру на комнату, чтобы вас не было видно, а был слашан только голос ..
Загружать видео можно через ю туб 
Итак начинаем придумывать вопросы...

----------


## Traumerei

О! Как раз вовремя, ибо у меня есть вопрос для  Хрустальной принцессы. А именно, читал ли он что-нибудь из маркиза де Сада ? Есть основания, что это ему бы по вкусу пришлось...

----------


## Dementiy

Это мода такая пошла что ли?
Уже на втором ресурсе встречаю такое странное предложение.  :Wink:

----------


## qwe

Давно пора)

----------


## Unity

Ну а почему же, — не по старинке — на страницах данной темы? Или любопытен облик/голос, — ну и все стесняются?.. 
Может, просто обменяйтесь телефонами, — кто в какой стране живёт — ну и коротайте ночи любыми вопросами…

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Что, Юнити,  слабо  голосом  всю ту  же  высокопарную фигню  прогнать  али  боязно?  Ась?

----------


## Unity

Не-а, попросту в моей глуши слабый Инет - и видео не потянет...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну, а у меня соответствующего устройства  нету.  Так что  пусть  тоскуют  форумчане без наших  легендарных голосов.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Может, просто обменяйтесь телефонами, — кто в какой стране живёт — ну и коротайте ночи любыми вопросами…


 Так-то скайп есть.  Но у  Севастьяны иная  цель, именно  вынести  на форум.  Она не осознаёт  что тем  самым убивает  всю  прелесть сетевого  общения.

----------


## Unity

А давайте таки созвонимся, — по сотовому, по скайпу — и обсудим… 
…Величайшие Религиозные Откровения всех народов & времён!.. ^_^ 



> ...Взор ваш затуманен очень многими завесами. Буквально каждая вещь, на которую вы взираете, есть такая завеса.
> 
> Уста ваши запечатаны очень многими печатями. Буквально каждое изрекаемое вами слово — такая печать.
> 
> Ибо вещи, каковы бы ни были их формы, к какому виду они бы ни относились, есть всего лишь завесы и пелены, в которые кутается и пеленается Жизнь. Как может ваш глаз, который сам является всего лишь завесой, привести вас куда-нибудь, кроме другой пелены или завесы?
> 
> А слова — разве не лежат на них печати букв и слогов? Могут ли ваши губы, которые сами являются всего лишь печатями, дать представление о чем-нибудь, кроме другой печати?
> 
> Взгляд может окутать, но не может раскутать.
> ...


 Чует сердце — только в них лекарство нашему кошмару…

----------


## Traumerei

Unity, только назначьте дату и время, со своей стороны буду рада присоединиться. 
Полагаю, по сотовому слишком разорительно обойдётся, а вот скайп вполне подходящая вещь.

----------


## Unity

С удовольствием!.. 
Как вариант: 26 января, когда всем удобнее на протяжении дня...

----------


## Севастьяна

> Так-то скайп есть.  Но у  Севастьяны иная  цель, именно  вынести  на форум.  Она не осознаёт  что тем  самым убивает  всю  прелесть сетевого  общения.


 не убиваю, а напротив оживляю !! И вообще у меня не цель ваши эти печатанья букавками, у меня цель Родственную душу искать.. а лучше сразу нескольких и перевести общение в реал естественно

----------


## qwe

> А ябзаписал видео-ответ, только вот моя персона не столь интересна по сравнению с Принцессой.


 Конечно интересна)
Да и почему бы не создать свои правила, при необходимости?

----------


## Traumerei

Если честно, то у меня на каждого вопросик найдётся, ибо ознакомлена с "таксономией Блума" ...единственная проблема - непонимание, кто здесь присутствует.

----------


## Traumerei

{Alles kaput}

----------


## qwe

А как все хорошо начиналось)

----------

